# The Walking Dead



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

The new season starts tonight, can't wait to see it!!! New characters coming, the prison, it should be a great season!!! Anyone else excited? Lets hear it!!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have never been much for zombie movies, but I gave this one a chance and it grabbed my interest after the first few episodes. I watched it through the end of last season when it really did a great job of teasing us with the ending. 

Unfortunately, I won't be able to watch it this season because Dish Network and AMC can't seem to get it together and AMC is not available. I will have to wait until it is available for rent.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Sonnie if you log onto amc they will let you watch tonight's episode. Then maybe you can make other arrangements for the rest of the season.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... I tried registering about an hours ago, right after I got notice of your post. It says they will send me an email to confirm, but I have not received it and it has not been sent to spam either. :huh:


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I am just buying this season on iTunes and watch from Apple TV. I can watch it until tomorrow but dexter is on tonight anyways.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That probably requires high speed Internet doesn't it?

Can you download it with iTunes/AppleTV and watch it later?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes. A lot of times I will buy it and download at the office and being it back home to watch it.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't want to hijack this thread... is there a thread here that explains how that works... what all you need, etc, etc? Or can you start one?


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I hope they send you the verification email soon so that you can watch the show! The probably have a lot of people trying to sign in.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Sonnie said:


> I don't want to hijack this thread... is there a thread here that explains how that works... what all you need, etc, etc? Or can you start one?


Yep, I already kind of have one that I can update to include the itunes store information. I'll shoot you a link in a bit.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

The first season was fun but the second was more of a soap opera with some zombies thrown in until the end when it got interesting. I haven't seen the first episode of the 3rd yet but from the previews it looks very good!


----------



## leona.mccauley (Oct 17, 2012)

This is really a fantastic series. Haven’t missed any episode of it yet in last season and will surely continue this time as well.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

The walking dead is back on dish. Dish has agreed to pay 700 million to amc. Good news to all you dish subscribers!! Just in time for tonight's episode.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I just saw that and after I already bought the season on iTunes! :rant:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I managed to get the second half of the season premiere, so I suppose I will watch the first half of it on Amazon before going to the HT room. Then I have all of the second episode. 

Thank you Dish Network and AMC for working it out. You both are going to still be doing very well financially.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just got an email from Dish...


> DISH is pleased to announce that we have reached a multi-year agreement with AMC Networks, which has restored AMC on channel 131.
> 
> All customers will be able to enjoy AMC in free preview on channel 131, and for fans of The Walking Dead, the first episode of the season will be available on-demand for a limited time*. Please check your channel guide for a complete listing.
> 
> ...


----------

